# using Sling Adapter, can't see programs on external hard drive connected to Hopper



## tenwinecans (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a Sling Adapter connected to my Hopper.

When I use Dish's Android/iOS App or DishOnline, 
am I supposed to be able to see the programs on 
the *external* hard drive connected to the Hopper?

Right now, only the programs recorded on the
Hopper's *internal* hard drive are visible.

Thanks!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I notice this is the case if the HD has powered down for energy savings. At least my HD does this after several hours of un-use. If it's up and running I can see all the shows on the IOS app.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You will not see the content on your EHD when you sling. You have to transfer your recordings to the internal HD to view those recordings. Thanks.



tenwinecans said:


> I have a Sling Adapter connected to my Hopper.
> 
> When I use Dish's Android/iOS App or DishOnline,
> am I supposed to be able to see the programs on
> ...


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry Ray, not so. If my HD is spun up and active, I can see and access shows on my Sling adapter.

At least I use to be able to. Currently I cannot see anything but the DVR. However, my HD has not been used in several days so it is probably in OFF mode. I'll report back later.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

This feature ceased with the 922 and Hopper. You cannot see the DVR content while slinging from the 922 or Hopper. It does work with the 722/722k. Thanks.



dmspen said:


> Sorry Ray, not so. If my HD is spun up and active, I can see and access shows on my Sling adapter.
> 
> At least I use to be able to. Currently I cannot see anything but the DVR. However, my HD has not been used in several days so it is probably in OFF mode. I'll report back later.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Remote viewing from an EHD was never supported and still is not. It worked or works on the 722 because of a bug.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

This is a BIG feature loss moving from the 722 to the Hopper! Please implement this feature in a Hopper software update. I should be able to see and view ALL my recordings remotely using DISH Anywhere. Why not? I viewed them for years remotely from my old 722 via my Sling adapter.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

The Hopper(and I have a HWS) has been a series of frustration for lots of owners with the last couple of firmware updates. More stuff broke then fixed for many(ie; EHD). DISH almost seems to be taking it one step forward and two steps back for this product.


----------



## hazmat456 (Feb 16, 2014)

I am having the same problem, uesd to be fine when I had vip and there is NO reason it cannot be done, just like there is NO good reason why I should need to have a internal sling to transfer recorded content to a device. If is has a slower processer than it will just take longer!


----------

